# Black Sheep Squadron Tactical



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Friend of mine opened up a shop in Robertsdale, Alabama recently. Sells all kinds of AR equipment, tactical gear, and airsofts. Does not sell guns, but everything else you would need to outfit your AR. He is located off the Wilcox exit, across the street from the Oasis Truck Stop. Great guy, with great prices and products. His name is Scott. Stop bye if you get the chance. His website is www.bssairsoft.com


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Zz.....The last of the last!


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I live over in Robertsdale and will be checking him out as soon as I get back in town. Glad to hear someone around me is opening something like this. I always need new parts for my AR. I will pass this on to all my other AR buddies over here as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------

